
Android is hard – but I did it (feedback welcome) - morpheu5
https://medium.com/@morpheu5/android-is-hard-b7a5a5549655#.gnalysv9z
======
BoorishBears
My biggest problem with Android dev is it's hard for all the wrong reasons

~~~
morpheu5
So much of this!

